# la due moggie wingfoot controlled hunts



## snag

the drawings are coming up in sept for the duck hunting season, la due,s drawing is on sept 19 th at the Geauga county fairgrounds at 5.30 sign in and the drawing at 6pm,then moggie and wingfoots drawings are at the goodyear hunting n fishing club on wingfoot road on sept 17 th at 5.30 and drawings at 6pm. no fee involved. thought I,d pass this info along for those interested, worked on the blind this morning at daylight, booted about 2doz geese and half doz mallards and some woodies ,didn,t see any teal flying, hot as he//// out there for the two hrs came back in soaked from head to tail..trying to get the pc to work on getting some blind p[ics up...


----------



## BaddFish

Yep, I'll be at Ladue's drawing... can't wait to see those buffies fold!


----------



## fishingful

I will be at mogadore. laudue is open hunting this year so no point in getting a blind there.


----------



## snag

fishingful said:


> I will be at mogadore. laudue is open hunting this year so no point in getting a blind there.


la due is free lance on the lake ?if so i wonder why there having a drawing then.i haven,t heard anything of the open hunting this yr.


----------



## fishingful

They are opening it to freelancing this year. Have to be so far from the blinds. The new rules are someplace just can't post them from my phone. Check one of the Ohio waterfowl sights.


----------



## samiam

fishingful said:


> They are opening it to freelancing this year. Have to be so far from the blinds. The new rules are someplace just can't post them from my phone. Check one of the Ohio waterfowl sights.


There seems to be some confusion on this. From what I was told you can't hunt from a boat. I am hearing some people say you can't even have a boat with you and that you need to walk in. I am waiting on a call back the local game Leo. The rules state that you only need to be 50 yards from the blind, which is a little to close IMO. I would post the link but it is not working at the moment.


----------



## BaddFish

THis is news to me and BAD news at that... I'm gonna search for this and post anything about it. 

Mosquito does this and its a zoo, I won't hunt there ever again in the first few weeks of season....when the snow starts flying...no that's a dif. story.


----------



## BaddFish

So far this is all I found:

It is proposed that language be added requiring a permit to hunt waterfowl, except for the last 30 days of the season, on City of Akron Mogadore property, and the main body of Wendell R. LaDue Reservoir. The remainder of the LaDue property including the portion of Wendell R. LaDue reservoir west of State Route 44 will not require a permit.


----------



## BaddFish

The way i read this...the only open area on Ladue is west of Rt 44, rest of the lake requires the daily permit.



HUNTING, TRAPPING, & FISHING
Waterfowl hunting on LaDue Reservoir requires a controlled waterfowl hunting permit. A permit drawing is held annually prior to the season. Contact the Division of Wildlife for the drawing date. Waterfowl hunting on the portion of LaDue Reservoir west of State Route 44 is open without restriction as are all portions of the property that are outside of the Restricted Waterfowl Hunting Zone (see map). Furbearer trapping is permitted throughout the area, however, a permit is required to trap beaver or river otter on this or any Division-owned or managed land. Contact the Division for the permit drawing date.


----------



## samiam

Ok I found the link http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/portals/9/pdf/controlled%20hunts/2013/final%202013%202014%20LaDue%20Waterfowl%20Rules.pdf

If you look 9 and 14 are the changes. According to 14 there is no longer a controlled waterfowl area at Ladue. You can also hunt it every day in the past it was only 4 days of the week.


----------



## snag

samiam said:


> Ok I found the link http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/portals/9/pdf/controlled%20hunts/2013/final%202013%202014%20LaDue%20Waterfowl%20Rules.pdf
> 
> If you look 9 and 14 are the changes. According to 14 there is no longer a controlled waterfowl area at Ladue. You can also hunt it every day in the past it was only 4 days of the week.


well it sounds like a lot of ifs and maybes on the open hunting and permits ,but if there having a drawing at the fairgrounds that would be the place to get the current info,i,ll pass on la due ,i got a private marsh to hunt,and may go to grand river later in the season...good luck all...


----------



## BaddFish

WOW... what a joke. 50 yds away? Have the state officials or City of Akron people lost their mind? What's the point of the drawing? Only those 10 blinds allow people to use a boat....Joke


----------



## samiam

here is some clarification on Ladue http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2013/09/ohio_deer_hunting.html


----------



## fishingful

Yea someone made a mistake it did say 50 yards from a blind. They changed the rule to west of 44


----------

